# Howdy from North Dakota



## elliottw (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey everybody, 

New member and new archer. I've wanted to get into bowhunting for some time but never had the brains to dive in! A few weeks ago I bought a bow from a friend of mine, an 05 Hoyt Vtec, to use as a hunting rig. I'm shooting deer crossing arrows and have both swacker and slick trick broadheads. I'm brand new to everything archery so I have a lot to learn. Hope to eventually contribute as a member! And here's a picture of the buck I hope to get next Friday!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

elliottw.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:

Nice buck, hope ya stick it good!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

